# 香港中文, 港式中文



## 因当风吹过蔷薇

1. 想请教所谓的香港中文指的是什么呢？我想问的是微软（Windows）语言设定中的选项 “Chinese (Traditional, Hong Kong S.A.R.) ” 具体上跟其他选项或跟我们一般认知中的中国普通话、台湾国语以及海外各区域的华语有什么样的显著差别？可不可以举一些比较正式的例子（i.e. 广播电台、中文报章、微软香港中文版上的词汇）说明一下？

2. 想询问哪个单位执行香港的中文规范的工作（很显然她应该也会语言规范单位吧？）？我知道香港目前使用繁体/正体中文，不过她的标准跟另一个繁体/正体中文的国家台湾是否存在显著差别？


----------



## SuperXW

以下是我的理解，不對請指正。

1. 我曾經在香港的圖書館看過學者寫的比較全面系統的比較。與普通話和國語不會太大，但有一些約定俗稱的用語習慣。有些和普通話一致，有些和國語一致，有些是獨特的。所以一份港式的說明書，即使改為簡體字，通常也是能看出來的。香港中文保留了較多傳統漢語的習慣，還有很多外來詞，早於內地和台灣的翻譯，一直延用至今。
香港新聞報導和法律文件的固定用語則尤為明顯。
比如：“通過……方法” = “透過……方法”； "公共汽車/公交車" = "巴士"； "出租車" = “計程車”； "信息" = "訊息" / "資訊"；……
新聞：“可能” = “或”；關於嫌犯作案的報導，尚未定案時，會寫成“有人……”；“（球類運動）裁判” = “球證”……另外，新聞報導為了讀者容易接受，常會融入廣東話和英文。
法律：常用"之"表示“的”，“隱私” = “私隱”……
我舉的例子很有局限，你找一些香港新聞和法例，就可以有直觀的感受了。

2. 最重要的：
政府、傳媒、教育機構會“選擇採納”大陸或台灣的字典和漢語規範，亦會有語言學會甚至學者自行歸納出標準，但的確沒有哪個官方單位向內地那樣“執行香港的中文規範”工作。即使有，也只是“推廣”、“建議”，但不會制訂“官方標準”，不會強行統一或考試。內地和台灣有相對官方的字典，而香港沒有自己的，只會選擇查閱內地或台灣的。
實際上，並非所有國家都像中國那樣為母語制訂嚴格的標準並統一規範。比如英語，很多國家雖然作為官方語言，也不會規定是用“英式”還是“美式”還是“自己式”，即使在美國，也不會全國統一使用牛津詞典為考試標準，很多口音你甚至可以在不同的字典中找到，用自己地區的方法讀出時，並不算錯。


----------



## jaysings

除了繁简文字不同以外，香港中文所用的中文是粤式中文，对于国语使用者，有可能会带来阅读上的混乱。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

SuperXW said:


> 以下是我的理解，不對請指正。[...]


听起来就像是把方言土语印成了铅字......方言和标准语之间的差别


----------



## 因当风吹过蔷薇

感谢 SuperXW 的答复！真是受教了，尤其是第二点的答复。

法律语言是另一个很好的方向，我该找来看看细心体会一下。

#jaysings 印象中接触到的香港朋友或传媒，你们的中文就是有那么一点说不明白的古意（我想主要是用语）。


----------



## Youngfun

因当风吹过蔷薇 said:


> 我想问的是微软（Windows）语言设定中的选项 “Chinese (Traditional, Hong Kong S.A.R.) ”


微软制定“Chinese (Traditional, Hong Kong S.A.R.) ”的选项主要有两个目的：

1.输入法：为了提供香港人比较习惯用的输入法。听说台湾人爱用注音符号，香港人爱用仓颉或速成。
2.格式：主要为日期、时间、货币等格式。比如，受英语的影响，香港的日期短格式为：日/月/年，时间用AM、PM表示午前、午后。还有，货币会默认为港币。

不管是电脑还是智能手机是少不了这种地区设定的。



SuperXW said:


> “隱私” = “私隱”……


原来隐私在香港叫做“私隱”？ 我表妹是国外长大的，但是接受的是港式中文教育。我还纠正过她：“是‘隐私’，不是‘私隱’”。原来她时对的，惭愧啊。
我在香港只呆过两天，也注意到一些例子：“航站楼”=“航空大楼”，“出发”=“离港”，“到达”=“抵港”，“无需”=“毋需/冇需”，“站立”=“企”。
“出租车”似乎“的士”更常用吧。



> 內地和台灣有相對官方的字典，而香港沒有自己的，只會選擇查閱內地或台灣的。


目前，香港的教育会越来越靠近内地。听OneStroke说，他们上学都是以《现代汉语词典》为准的。



> 實際上，並非所有國家都像中國那樣為母語制訂嚴格的標準並統一規範。比如英語，很多國家雖然作為官方語言，也不會規定是用“英式”還是“美式”還是“自己式”，即使在美國，也不會全國統一使用牛津詞典為考試標準，很多口音你甚至可以在不同的字典中找到，用自己地區的方法讀出時，並不算錯。


对，很少有人重视汉语的“地方变体”。在国内，一般普遍认为“带有地方风味”的普通话是不标准的、错误的。也很少有人去研究内地中文、台湾中文、港式中文、马来西亚/新加坡中文等。另外，国外每个国家的华人移民由于历史演变以及当地语言的影响，所使用的华语也有一定差异。


----------



## OneStroke

Youngfun said:


> 目前，香港的教育会越来越靠近内地。听OneStroke说，他们上学都是以《现代汉语词典》为准的。



那是小學的事了。上了中學再沒有確定的標準，考評局也沒有指定哪本字典的字形為正字。

不過，作文題目倒是越來越靠近內地了。　

除了SuperXW君臚列的例子外，容我再添幾項：
或　→　抑或
如果　→　若果　（非標準，但考評局目前接受）
也　→　亦
錄取　→　取錄　（非標準，但頗為普遍，不少大學網站都用「取錄」）
客人　→　人客　（非標準）
已經　→　經已　（非標準）
素質　→　質素　（非標準）
冰箱　→　雪櫃　（非標準）

尾兩項一般不為教育機構接受，但近年捍粵人士和本土派多認為「質素」、「雪櫃」無誤，甚至認為教育機構和新聞機構要求使用「素質」、「冰箱」是赤化之舉。


----------



## jaysings

粤语在香港和澳门都是官方语言，只有大陆人才一直强调粤语是方言


----------



## SuperXW

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 听起来就像是把方言土语印成了铅字......方言和标准语之间的差别


这句话听起来好像方言土语不能变成铅字一样。实际上没这回事，除非当局限制。“标准”是人为规定的，而“方言土语”是自然形成的。
就香港中文而言，别忘了当中的很多外来词译法（又想起一个：“沙发=梳化”），早于内地标准，就已得到广泛印刷了。还有，港式中文沿用的古语，“亦”、“或”等，也早在古代就已变成了铅字。是现代普通话把它们弃用的。
“标准语”也需要基于最常见的方言土语而订，如果订的不好，会产生反作用。
“香港粤语”更接近你概念中的“方言土语”，那和“香港书面中文”还是有相当大的区别的。硬写出来，使用普通话的人很难看懂。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 香港新聞報導和法律文件的固定用語則尤為明顯。
> 比如：“通過……方法” = “透過……方法”； "公共汽車/公交車" = "巴士"； "出租車" = “計程車”； "信息" = "訊息" / "資訊"


"透過……方法", "巴士" (e.g., 灰狗巴士), "計程車", "訊息/資訊" 等詞彙亦常見於國語, 對我來說, 它們沒有地方色彩.  反而言之, 公交車 "bus" 和 出租車 "taxi" 就有地方味兒, 一聽就知道是異鄉人.  要不是在網站裡見多了, 我會以為"出租車"指的是 "rental car", "公交車" 是 "company car" (_公_司提供的_交_通_車_ as opposed to 公共汽車 or 公車 "bus, public transit").


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

SuperXW said:


> 这句话听起来好像方言土语不能变成铅字一样。实际上没这回事，除非当局限制。“标准”是人为规定的，而“方言土语”是自然形成的。
> 就香港中文而言，别忘了当中的很多外来词译法（又想起一个：“沙发=梳化”），早于内地标准，就已得到广泛印刷了。还有，港式中文沿用的古语，“亦”、“或”等，也早在古代就已变成了铅字。是现代普通话把它们弃用的。
> “标准语”也需要基于最常见的方言土语而订，如果订的不好，会产生反作用。
> “香港粤语”更接近你概念中的“方言土语”，那和“香港书面中文”还是有相当大的区别的。硬写出来，使用普通话的人很难看懂。



首先确定一个标准汉语——当代就是普通话（国语）了——其他所有的语言都算方言土语。香港中文也没什么特殊的。
各地都有自己的方言词汇，像菠萝盖，胳肢窝，捯饬这些算是比较广泛的，再比如小女孩吧，有闺女，妮子，囡囡，妞，小娘，姑娘等等不同的方言称呼，和“透过……方法”在本质上是一样的。还有一些更局限的，河南人称好为中，知道的人比较多，徐州人却说“管（音）”，估计知道的人就不多。有个地方，管吃饭叫用膳，见面打招呼说“用过膳了吗？”古意盎然是不？！海口一直管喝汤用的勺子叫羹匙，也有人叫调羹。河北，应该算是“胡化”比较严重的地方吧，可在当地有的乡村，崖读捱，爱读耐，弱读绕，没读莫，就读奏，岳作姓有两读，月和药....都是古音。当然这都是老人读的，现在经过几十年普通话普及，都是标准音了。至于当地的特有词汇，也不少，如蔫土匪，二姑眼（音），我也看不出和香港的方言词汇有什么差别。河北人说话应该近于普通话吧，但如果你听他们用最土的土话说，保证听个半懂不懂。我去山东，到了村子里，根本听不懂老人说话，一口山东话能折磨死人。

这些例子，和所谓的香港中文没什么区别，区别就在于，香港人经济强势，爱用方言不用标准语罢了。
上面是词汇和读音的差别，在特有的方言字上，香港中文也没那么特殊。
陕西有biangbiang面，这个字，算是个方言字吧。四川有dandan面，这dandan俩字咋写？方言中，以拳打人叫dei1，这个字也不会写。
吴语，也是有自己的方言字的。百度一下就有。这些字不被认可为标准汉字罢了。
各个地方的方言字从来就不少，只不过挣不到人们的认可罢了。


----------



## fyl

我觉得一地是否有标准语并不仅仅取决于经济强势或者当地语言/方言的独特性，有很大程度上其实是历史政治因素，并且历史政治因素才是决定性的。

首先，粤语并没有那么unintelligible，我从未学过一丁点粤语，有次搜到张悦楷先生的粤语评书，三五句之中就能完全听懂一句。平时网上看到粤语的新闻，有字幕的话就能轻易把说的每个字和字幕对起来，字幕里没有打出的口语字词也完全可以猜出，即便没有字幕偶尔也能听懂几句。这些要是换成闽南语或者南吴，是绝对不可想象的。
所谓隔河不下雨，十里不通风。我的感受和retrogradedwithwind相同，即便是山东河北这种纯正的官话区，也有大量的词汇、语法、语音差异，乍一听听不懂太正常了。因此粤语口语并没有传说中的那么不一样。
至于写出来的粤语书面语，就更好懂了，在我看来wikipedia中的粤语页面有的与官话只有少数词汇的区别，有的则是故意用非常口语化的词汇以示区别，但这种与书面语大相径庭的口语哪里都有。

其次，粤语区奉广府话为标准语，这种现象在其他地区是很罕见的。大陆相邻的两个村子之间都有差异，但除了粤语区好像没听说过标准语。像各种文艺表演中的河南话、山东话，你要问当地人肯定说那只是河南山东某地的话，而且学的不像。再比如吴语，苏州话和上海话都是吴语代表方言，但没听说哪个是吴地的标准语。如果全国所有地方都像粤语一样找出标准语，那至少会有成百上千个标准语。而且界限不清晰，标准难确定，必然混乱不堪。

由此可见，粤语的标准化完全是历史和政治因素，是人为产生而非某种道理决定。而既然已经形成了共识，那标准语也就无可争辩了。没有必要用某种道理来论证标准语合理与否。


----------



## SuperXW

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 首先确定一个标准汉语——当代就是普通话（国语）了——其他所有的语言都算方言土语。香港中文也没什么特殊的。[...]
> 这些例子，和所谓的香港中文没什么区别，区别就在于，香港人经济强势，爱用方言不用标准语罢了。[...]


我并没有说它不算“方言土语”，更没说有什么特殊，只是说“变成铅字”的问题。
不过，我同意你说经济是影响语言势力的主要因素。
所谓“经济影响”，就是哪里经济发达，人们就需要且愿意和他们多交流，也就会去学习当地的语言，令当地语言广泛流传。
我认为fyl说的“历史因素”其实涵盖着“经济影响”，政治因素也有影响，但政治也和经济息息相关。即使在独裁政体下，当政者人为地改造语言，但如果不符合经济形势（比如硬造出不利于经济发展的文字，我能想到几个例子），过若干年也会被迫弃用。


----------



## stevenst

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 首先确定一个标准汉语——当代就是普通话（国语）了——其他所有的语言都算方言土语。香港中文也没什么特殊的。[...]


I do not like the way you view Cantonese. In Hong Kong, a lot of so-called "標準語" used in other places should be replaced by the local usage instead. For example, just like the one mentioned above, 私隱 is the right word, but 隱私 sounds very awkward to the local people and should never be used here. Every place has its own "標準語", so the 標準語 used in China or Taiwan should not automatically be the only standard ones. It is like you cannot say American English is wrong just because you are now in the UK; you can only say that word/usage is not used there.


----------



## CMEJK

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 首先确定一个标准汉语——当代就是普通话（国语）了——其他所有的语言都算方言土语。香港中文也没什么特殊的。[...]


香港人本來以說廣東話和英語為主, 畢竟在香港,說得一口好英文比說得一口好普通話更重要。但同時我得說不是香港人不愛說pth, 而是香港人的普通話水平真的非常有待改善。
我算是新一代, 但在我接受的語言教育中, 英文佔了9成時間。 中文課我們用廣東話教, 只有每星期半至一小時的pth課教授普通話。 其他所有學科我都是用英文作為教學語言, 這樣很難怪香港人少說pth。

另外說到香港的廣東話純以中文角度來說可能跟其他中國方言沒太大分別, 不過香港教育多用英文的關係, 經常會夾雜英文字。曾有人研究過香港人平日說話的方式, 發現他們甚少能一整天使用純廣東話去溝通。 例如是內地說買專輯,我們說買cd/album, 說"專輯"會感覺很奇怪。 在這個雙語混用的層面上, 我認為有香港中文的特別之處


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

CMEJK said:


> 另外說到香港的廣東話純以中文角度來說可能跟其他中國方言沒太大分別, 不過香港教育多用英文的關係, 經常會夾雜英文字。[...]


这种双语混用，也是一种很自然的现象，旧上海不就有洋泾浜英语吗？据说，广西有方言和越南话的互相影响也很厉害，有网友说看越南电视节目，能听懂六七成，不知真假。

大陆经过几十年的普通话推广，前一段时间看新闻依然说有四亿人口不能使用普通话。我觉得这数字可能还低估了。几十年的广播和电视已经让绝大多数人听得懂普通话，但能说普通话的人不多，能说标准普通话的人更少。香港无疑是更严重的。


----------



## 因当风吹过蔷薇

CMEJK said:


> 另外說到香港的廣東話純以中文角度來說可能跟其他中國方言沒太大分別, 不過香港教育多用英文的關係, 經常會夾雜英文字。曾有人研究過香港人平日說話的方式, 發現他們甚少能一整天使用純廣東話去溝通。 例如是內地說買專輯,我們說買cd/album, 說"專輯"會感覺很奇怪。 在這個雙語混用的層面上, 我認為有香港中文的特別之處



我觉得 CMEJK 真是说到其中一个重点了。 
个人觉得香港中文的中英混用程度极高，而且什么词汇该保持英文又跟台湾、中国的习惯不一样，只有当地人才知道，这算是一个相当明显的特色。


----------



## SuperXW

你一开始问的是“港式中文”，如“广播电台、中文报章、微软香港中文版上的词汇”。所以我没过多讨论“中英混杂”。因为严格来说，英文不算“港式中文”。“中英混杂”是香港口语特点。在正式的港式中文语境，口语爱用的英文词大多会转用中文词，或音译词。
“港式中文”、“港式英文”、“港式口语”、“粤语”等概念都略有不同。


----------



## 因当风吹过蔷薇

SuperXW said:


> 你一开始问的是“港式中文”，如“广播电台、中文报章、微软香港中文版上的词汇”。所以我没过多讨论“中英混杂”。因为严格来说，英文不算“港式中文”。“中英混杂”是香港口语特点。在正式的港式中文语境，口语爱用的英文词大多会转用中文词，或音译词。
> “港式中文”、“港式英文”、“港式口语”、“粤语”等概念都略有不同。



個人覺得在全球化的影響下，本地語言與外語（在這裡是中英混雜）的混雜/借用是觀察一個語必須考量的重點。

以科技語言而言，與微軟中國、臺灣中文不同，有好一些原文在微軟香港中文是絕對不譯的，現在我只想到兩個例子： WIFI, App。
我想微軟的語言應該不算是口語。


----------



## fyl

因当风吹过蔷薇 said:


> 我想微軟的語言應該不算是口語。



如果是软件里的中国大陆中文、台湾中文、香港中文，那无非就是每个地方派一个翻译团队去做，有一个翻译团队就有一种中文。同一个软件各个中文版本用语的不同常常是由各个团队之间独立工作造成的，并不完全取决于不同地区的语言习惯。因为像这种翻译，好多都得新造词，什么“桌面”、“图标”，微软造什么样的词，我们就得用什么样的词，原先的语言不论粤语还是普通话都没有这种词。而且这些人的中文水平实在不敢恭维，前一段不还闹笑话了，苹果中国大陆把Huge for developers. Massive for everyone else.翻译成了“开发者的大事，大快所有人心的大好事”，把Bigger than bigger翻译成“比更大还更大”，被雷得外焦里嫩。


----------



## CMEJK

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 这种双语混用，也是一种很自然的现象，旧上海不就有洋泾浜英语吗？[...]


洋泾浜英语是帶有本地風格的英文, 但香港人日常會夾雜的是比較貼近正式英語的發音
跟用巴士=bus , 的士=taxi不一樣, 用到英文單字時是發英文音不是諧音


----------



## forgoodorill

CMEJK said:


> 洋泾浜英语是帶有本地風格的英文





retrogradedwithwind said:


> 这种双语混用，也是一种很自然的现象，旧上海不就有洋泾浜英语吗？


retrogradedwithwind， 您好！
想在這裡補充一句，洋涇兵英語跟雙語混用的現象有所不同。
林語堂先生有一篇就是講的這個現象，名為《為洋涇兵英文辯護》，英文版為《In Defense of Pidgin English 》.都是他寫的，兩個版本不是翻譯，內容稍稍有些不同，不過差異極小。具體問題就不在這裡展開了，未免離題。
簡而言之，洋涇兵英語類似於你說‘add oil’去表示中文中的‘加油’。（不可思議的是，這個已經收入牛津詞典了）參見：
Add oil - Wikipedia

總之，洋涇浜英語等這類現象可以說是一種受到母語影響而造成的‘自造英文‘’， 請參考：
Chinglish - Wikipedia



retrogradedwithwind said:


> 大陆经过几十年的普通话推广，前一段时间看新闻依然说有四亿人口不能使用普通话。我觉得这数字可能还低估了。几十年的广播和电视已经让绝大多数人听得懂普通话，但能说普通话的人不多，能说标准普通话的人更少。香港无疑是更严重的。


確實，我的一些同學，朋友，仍然不能把普通話說得很標準，說得很好。比如我認識的不少福建同學，都帶有一些口音。但是一個有意思的特例是東北式的普通話，現在很多人都可以聽懂了。而且也不覺得有什麼問題。反而大家還覺得比較親切。
香港的狀況，不清楚。說不說標準普通話是他們的自由，我知道不少人，也會說，就是不想說。有點類似於法國巴黎有一些人，對於某些說英語的群體，不屑一顧，只會跟他們用法語交流。

我想起了另一個有關的問題：歐化中文
很多人都在討論的是中式英語，誰在乎歐化中文呢？


----------



## Jack12345

语言是为交流而用的。如果有标准，在交流中就不会有歧义。如果没有标准，交流中容易产生歧义。
比如有举英美英语为例的，这些地方在拟定正式法律文件时，一定要有律师用不同语言来写，以避免歧义（律师语言是自成一体的一种标准）。
其实随着世界交流，试想一下，如果有一个全世界都通用的语言，交流和工作能省多少麻烦，生活和交易成本会降低多少。
不论是工业，商业，法律还是生活，标准都是为交流方便而产生的。英语在不停改变，汉语也在不停改变。这些变化都表现为更方便，而不会更复杂。


----------

